# Violin to Violincello



## 1611PB

Hello, 

After around six years of classical theory training- do not ask me to transpose or I may decompose- and an almost decade-long hiatus, the sweet sounds of classical strings can no longer be ignored. I miss that lovely E string; heck, I even miss being second chair, a chair of perpetual subdivision. (I even miss doing it in the 12/4 meter of Pirates of the Caribbean… a monotonous headache.) 

However, in that hiatus a medical issue in the neck was found which explains why a shoulder rest looked more like a torture device. Playing without one is possible but painful because of this malady. Ergo, it seems the only choice is to cave for a cello. 
The cello is a vastly different beast. Could any explain the major differences, beyond the F clef, of the cello? How does bowing work? 
I do recall the fingering is different 1-3,4) as standard. 
All assistance is appreciated.


----------

